# arrondissement / quartier



## DaniL

Bonsoir à tous,

Je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre un arrondissement et un quartier dans une (grande) ville ? Je m'intéresse surtout à la différence qui vous vient spontanément à l'esprit.

Est-ce qu'on peut parler d'arrondissements dans des villes de la taille de Nantes, Strasbourg, puis Toulon, Caen ? Si non, comment appelle-t-on les divisions dans ces villes ?

Je pense qu'à Bruxelles on parle plutôt des communes...

Je vous remercie d'avance de vos commentaires.


----------



## newg

Instinctivement je dirais que les arrondissements représentent des délimitations établies à l'avance et reconnues comme telles :
_A Paris, à Lyon on parlera de 1er, 2ème... arrondissement._

Les quartiers à l'inverse relève plutôt d'une délimitation arbitraire :
_Le quartier chinois, le quartier riche, le quartier italien..._

C'est ainsi que je le comprends


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour DaniL

C'est un peu compliqué...

Sauf erreur de ma part, seules trois villes/communes en France sont découpées administrativement en arrondissements, Paris, Lyon et Marseille (qui ont des maires d'arrondissements).

Pour toutes les villes (y compris ces trois là) on utilise le terme de quartier qui recouvre généralement une réalité sociale ou historique.

Et pour simplifier le tout, chaque département est découpé en un ou plusieurs arrondissements, qui sont administrés par un sous-préfet.


----------



## tilt

J'abonde dans le sens de PZ : en France, l'arrondissement est un découpage purement administratif et qui ne concerne que les 3 villes les plus importantes du pays. Un quartier est nettement moins étendu qu'un arrondissement, et peut d'ailleurs se trouver à cheval sur plusieurs d'entre eux, quand ils existent.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut DaniL,



newg said:


> [...]_A Paris, à Lyon on parlera de 1er, 2ème... arrondissement._[...]


Et à Marseille ! 
Ce qui n'empêche pas qu'on parle aussi de quartiers à Marseille, d'ailleurs, car l'attachement des gens y est plus important qu'aux arrondissements (plus administratifs et moins affectifs).


----------



## Chimel

DaniL said:


> Je pense qu'à Bruxelles on parle plutôt des communes...


Oui, mais le processus est inverse à celui des grandes villes françaises. On n'a pas découpé une grande agglomération en plusieurs arrondissements, ce sont des communes indépendantes à l'origine (il y a très longtemps, c'était de "gros villages" autour du centre de Bruxelles) qui ont été regroupées en une agglomération.

Chacune de ces 19 communes conserve son autonomie, avec son maire (= bourgmestre), son conseil, sa police... tout en étant chapeautées par un ensemble plus vaste.

Les quartiers sont, comme ailleurs, une réalité assez subjective, aux limites plus floues: chaque commune peut comprendre différents quartiers, un quartier peut être à cheval sur deux ou trois communes...


----------



## DaniL

Merci pour vos avis.

Et comment appelle-t-on les parties administratives des villes de taille moyenne ? Quartiers, cantons ?

P.S.
C'est intéressant que vous employez "être à cheval sur" pour parler des quartiers qui se "recouvrent", qui "se croisent", je ne trouve que le sens "être très strict sur qqch" dans le TLFi.


----------



## Punky Zoé

DaniL said:


> Et comment appelle-t-on les parties administratives des villes de taille moyenne ? Quartiers, cantons ?


Les quartiers ne sont généralement pas des découpages administratifs, mais plutôt historiques. Il arrive qu'on procède à un découpage électoral des "capitales" de département, ce sont alors des circonscription (Pau-nord/Pau-sud/Pau-est/Pau-ouest, par exemple )


> P.S.
> C'est intéressant que vous employez "être à cheval sur" pour parler des quartiers qui se "recouvrent", qui "se croisent", je ne trouve que le sens "être très strict sur qqch" dans le TLFi.


Là c'est le sens propre de "à cheval" qui signifie chevaucher (les limites des communes).


----------



## newg

Je dirais qu'il n'y a pas de désignation particulière pour les villes de taille moyenne...
Si quelqu'un nous demande où on habite on pourra dire le nom de sa rue, un endroit significatif de là où l'on vit (près de la gare, près de l'église saint Machin..) etc. 

Je ne sais pas si on peut employer à juste titre le nom de quartier concernant ces villes-là. Je sais qu'à Metz par exemple il y a quelques noms de quartiers comme cela mais je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose dans les autres villes.


----------



## Punky Zoé

newg said:


> Je ne sais pas si on peut employer à juste titre le nom de quartier concernant ces villes-là. Je sais qu'à Metz par exemple il y a quelques noms de quartiers comme cela mais je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose dans les autres villes.


Je pense au contraire qu'il existe des quartiers dans toutes les villes de France ou presque, même dans la plupart des villages...


----------



## newg

Oui en y repensant, tu as raison.
Toutefois, pour les villages, je ne sais pas si j'emploierais le mot _"quartier"._


----------



## tilt

Dans les villes de taille moyenne, il n'y a pas de découpage administratif, la municipalité gère l'ensemble de la commune.


----------



## 314ns

Dans les petits villages (350 habitants), on emploi aussi le terme de quartier.

Par exemple, le quartier de l'église, le quartier de la gare, le quartier de la poste qui se limitent souvent à une dizaine de maisons et s'articulent généralement autours de la place du village ou la place de l'église.
On parle aussi souvent du "bas du pays" et du "haut du pays" (du moins en Côte d'Or).


----------



## itka

Absolument ! Le mot "quartier" convient aussi bien à un tout petit village qu'à Paris ou New-York si on en parle en français.


----------



## DaniL

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces informations.

Il y a alors une différence culturelle entre mon pays et la France, car ici les villes non pas  que des quartiers, il existe aussi un découpage administratif. C'est vrai qu'il n'y a qu'un maire par ville, mais ces "quartiers administratifs" ont leurs fonctions à eux tout de même.

Reste à retenir : villes de France ---> quartiers 

Merci PZ pour l'explication de l'expression. On apprend vraiment beaucoup sur ce forum.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Une précision encore, beaucoup de municipalités de villes moyennes (et grandes pour ne pas vexer les susceptibilités...) ont mis en place des "Conseils de quartiers" qui se réunissent par grands quartiers et qui formulent des propositions d'aménagement et/ou de gestion du quartier au maire de la ville.


----------



## TitTornade

A Nancy, et dans d'autres villes, j'imagine, on trouve des mairies de quartier...
J'en ai trouvé 8 pour la ville (100 000 habitants).
Quelques infos sur les mairies de quartier (attention, ce ne sont pas des mairies d'arrondissement avec un maire propre) : http://www.web-libre.org/dossiers/mairie-de-quartier,1655.html


----------



## tilt

TitTornade said:


> A Nancy, et dans d'autres villes, j'imagine, on trouve des mairies de quartier...
> J'en ai trouvé 8 pour la ville (100 000 habitants).
> Quelques infos sur les mairies de quartier (attention, ce ne sont pas des mairies d'arrondissement avec un maire propre) : http://www.web-libre.org/dossiers/mairie-de-quartier,1655.html


Oui, ce ne sont que des annexes de la mairie centrale.


----------



## DaniL

Merci pour ces précisions supplémentaires. La fonction des mairies de quartier est celle à laquelle je me suis attendu.


----------

